# Double D "Fried" Chicken



## disco (May 3, 2020)

I do love fried chicken. I do hate frying chicken. Frying chicken is messy and adds a lot of fat to chicken. To get around this, a lot of us do a “fried” chicken in our ovens and smokers.

Oven chicken can make a nice crispy “fried” chicken, but can it give the thick crunchy coating you get with double dipped fried chicken? This is my attempt to find out.

I did this recipe in my Traeger Timberline.

I started by cutting a chicken into pieces. Instead of cutting chicken into pieces you can just use chicken pieces. However, the chicken must have skin on for this to work. Most of the fat in chicken is at the skin and it helps make the great coating.

To cut the chicken, I started by cutting down both sides of the backbone and removing it. I save it for making stock. Then I put the point of a heavy knife into the joint of the drumsticks and cut them off. I cut the thighs off the body of the chicken.








I worked the point of the knife into the joint attaching the wings to the chicken and cut them off. I cut the breasts into two halves and cut across both halves to make four breast sections.







This gave me ten chicken pieces. As I said, you can just use 1.2 to 1.5 kg (2 ½ to 3 pounds) skin on chicken parts.







I mixed up a marinade of:


500 ml (2 cups) milk
25 ml (2 tablespoons) Sriracha or Buffalo wing sauce
10 ml (2 teaspoons) salt
10 ml (2 teaspoons) sugar
1 egg
Mix the ingredients together and pour them over the chicken in a nonreactive container. Put it in the fridge for 3 hours to marinade, stirring around twice.







Mix up a coating mix of:


350 ml (1 ½ cup) flour
10 ml (2 teaspoons) your favourite barbecue rub
6 ml (1 ¼ teaspoon) salt
6ml (1 ¼ teaspoon) onion powder
6 ml (1 ¼ teaspoon) garlic powder
For the next steps, send your wife out of the room. If she sees what a mess you are going to make you will get the hairy eyeball and a serious tongue clucking. Don’t say I didn’t warn you.

Make a dipping station. Put the container with the marinade on the left. Next to it, put the coating mix in a low casserole or tray. To the right of the coating mix, put a large plate or tray.

Lift a chicken piece out of the marinade with your left hand. Lay it on top of the flour in the casserole. Shovel flour over the chicken with your dry right hand to coat. Lift the chicken out of the flour with your dry right hand and put it on the plate. Repeat with each piece putting on the plate in a single layer.







Move the chicken on the plate to the left of the marinade and put another large plate to the right of the coating mix. Lift a piece of chicken with your left hand and dip it in the marinade. Put the chicken on the flour mixture with your left hand. Shovel flour over it with your dry right hand. Lift the piece out of the mixture with your dry right hand and put it on the clean plate. Repeat to give each piece the second dip and coating and put in a single layer on the clean plate.

Let the chicken rest for 15 minutes for the coating to set up.







I put the chicken, skin side up, in a 400 F (205 C) smoker for about 35 minutes. The chicken should just start to be getting some golden on the edges of the chicken.

Brush the chicken pieces with oil. Do not turn them.







Cook for 30 minutes more and start checking the chicken. When the chicken is browned as much as you like, check the internal temperature to make sure it is over 170 F (75 C) and take off the smoker (it will likely be way over 170 F (75 C)). This can take up to 40 minutes depending on the air circulation in your smoker.

Let the chicken rest for 5 minutes and serve.













The Verdict

This is incredible chicken. It isn’t just crispy, it crunches. The coating has a well seasoned taste and the chicken is tender and moist. You must try this.

Disco


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 3, 2020)

That looks incredible Disco.  Another one out of the park for sure.

Dave


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 3, 2020)

YEAP! Another awesome job! Thank you sir!


----------



## Steve H (May 3, 2020)

That chicken looks really good!


----------



## chopsaw (May 3, 2020)

That's a great way to do fried chicken . Nice work


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 3, 2020)

Awesome only one thing wrong here I missed the invite. Dang my luck.

Warren


----------



## Blues1 (May 3, 2020)

Wow, that looks really good! Thanks for the details!


----------



## Sowsage (May 3, 2020)

Looks fantastic Disco! I may have to try this. Not sure how it will work on my UDS but ill give it a try.


----------



## jcam222 (May 3, 2020)

Looks great Disco!! I especially loved the comment about getting the wife out of the kitchen before the mess lol. Mines so accustomed to that during my cooking she now just stays clear when I’m in there haha. 
Bu the way the title of Double D chicken had me thinking you were cooking incredibly large chicken breasts! :)


----------



## bluewolf (May 3, 2020)

Wholly Molly!! that sounds awesome. I too love fried chicken but fer one... can't do it right and fer two don't like all the grease.. and I am the wife so I won't get the "hairy eye" because of the mess!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2020)

Looks Great Disco.
My Smoker only goes to 275°, so I do mine in the Air Fryer.
If you weren't so far away, I'd be stealing some from that plate!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## ozzz (May 3, 2020)

Man that looks tasty.
LIKE


----------



## UrbanCowgill (May 3, 2020)

Looks Great! That looks like it could be adopted to my favorite Nashville Hot!


----------



## disco (May 3, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> That looks incredible Disco.  Another one out of the park for sure.
> 
> Dave



Thank you, kind Sir!



yankee2bbq said:


> YEAP! Another awesome job! Thank you sir!



Thanks to you!



Steve H said:


> That chicken looks really good!



Many thanks!


----------



## disco (May 3, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> That's a great way to do fried chicken . Nice work



Thanks so much! It was tasty!



HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome only one thing wrong here I missed the invite. Dang my luck.
> 
> Warren



I sent it but it was intercepted as breaking lock down rules. 



Blues1 said:


> Wow, that looks really good! Thanks for the details!



Thank you!


----------



## disco (May 3, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Looks fantastic Disco! I may have to try this. Not sure how it will work on my UDS but ill give it a try.



Thanks! If you can get the temperature up to 400 F it should be fine.



jcam222 said:


> Looks great Disco!! I especially loved the comment about getting the wife out of the kitchen before the mess lol. Mines so accustomed to that during my cooking she now just stays clear when I’m in there haha.
> Bu the way the title of Double D chicken had me thinking you were cooking incredibly large chicken breasts! :)



You are lucky! My missus hovers and cleans behind me. As for Double D, I have no idea what you mean. I am much too politically correct for any thought like that.



bluewolf said:


> Wholly Molly!! that sounds awesome. I too love fried chicken but fer one... can't do it right and fer two don't like all the grease.. and I am the wife so I won't get the "hairy eye" because of the mess!!!!



Har! That is one less step for you in the recipe then! Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## disco (May 3, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Disco.
> My Smoker only goes to 275°, so I do mine in the Air Fryer.
> If you weren't so far away, I'd be stealing some from that plate!!
> Like.
> ...



Thanks, Bear! This would go great in an airfryer but us poor Canadians can't afford all the toys you rich Americans can.



ozzz said:


> Man that looks tasty.
> LIKE



Thank you!



UrbanCowgill said:


> Looks Great! That looks like it could be adopted to my favorite Nashville Hot!



That would be great! I look forward to the post so I can try it!


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 3, 2020)

Dang you used that snail mail maybe the next time.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 3, 2020)

That will work just fine. I am without a smoker right now but, I can give this a try in my oven. I'm a big fan of Butter Milk for Chicken and even drinking. Grandma got me drinking Butter Milk 50 years ago. An acquired taste for sure...JJ


----------



## disco (May 3, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Dang you used that snail mail maybe the next time.
> 
> Warren



You have an open invite. Come on up, I'll cook for you!



chef jimmyj said:


> That will work just fine. I am without a smoker right now but, I can give this a try in my oven. I'm a big fan of Butter Milk for Chicken and even drinking. Grandma got me drinking Butter Milk 50 years ago. An acquired taste for sure...JJ



Buttermilk isn't always available here. However, I have been experimenting with yogurt with good results in baking. I am thinking of using it in the chicken marinade.


----------



## forktender (May 3, 2020)

You have a way of always making me hungry Disco,  your butchering skills and chicken looks amazing.

This is one of my lifetime favorite meals by the way, oven fried chicken with Italian cut green beans a big scoop of mashed potatoes with light brown gravy made out of the pan drippings and heavy cream. I go back and forth between using the butter milk soak or if I'm in a hurry I'll skip the butter milk soak and heavily coat the chicken parts with a liberal coating of Dijon mustard and paprika , salt and  white pepper then dredge it in a 50/50 mix of flour and cracker meal.  Actually I like the chicken fixed with the Dijon better, try it sometime.
Dijon is also a great wetting agent for oil or oven frying pretty much any white fish.

Dan


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 3, 2020)

disco said:


> You have an open invite. Come on up, I'll cook for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Buttermilk isn't always available here. However, I have been experimenting with yogurt with good results in baking. I am thinking of using it in the chicken marinade.



Thanks for the invite but right now we are under a lock down.

Warren


----------



## yankee bill (May 3, 2020)

That chicken looks absolutely mouth watering, very nice! I saw where you mentioned that you can't always get ButterMilk in your area. You may already know this, but you can add 1 Tablespoon of white Vinegar per 1 Cup of Milk to make Buttermilk in a pinch. I do it all the time here because it is only sold in quantities too large for my needs.


----------



## forktender (May 4, 2020)

yankee bill said:


> That chicken looks absolutely mouth watering, very nice! I saw where you mentioned that you can't always get ButterMilk in your area. You may already know this, but you can add 1 Tablespoon of white Vinegar per 1 Cup of Milk to make Buttermilk in a pinch. I do it all the time here because it is only sold in quantities too large for my needs.


Bill, butter milk is so easy to make that it's insane, I never buy butter milk I make it as needed. 
Take whatever milk you normally drink and for each cup of milk add 1 TBLS of either lemon juice or vinegar, shake it up and let it sit on the counter for 20 to 30 minutes before you use it. 
( bottled lemon juice works just as well as fresh squeezed in this instance.)
Wahla you just made butter milk!!!

I worked a bakery for a few yrs and all they ever used was homemade butter milk, they used 1/4 tsp of citric acid whisked in to each cup of milk.

If you have a carton of milk that smells a little off/ sour'd in the refer that is also butter milk.

Dan


----------



## yankee bill (May 4, 2020)

forktender said:


> Bill, butter milk is so easy to make that it's insane, I never buy butter milk I make it as needed.
> Take whatever milk you normally drink and for each cup of milk add 1 TBLS of either lemon juice or vinegar, shake it up and let it sit on the counter for 20 to 30 minutes before you use it.
> ( bottled lemon juice works just as well as fresh squeezed in this instance.)
> Wahla you just made butter milk!!!
> ...


Thanks Forktender. Yes, that is what I was explaining to Disco in my post above. I make it the same way as you do as I only uaually need  1 or 2  cups at a time, and use it very infrequently.

We make homemade Ricotta Cheese using either Lemon juice or vinegar for the acid in a similar manner as well, just a bit different technique and milk/acid ratio.


----------



## disco (May 4, 2020)

forktender said:


> You have a way of always making me hungry Disco,  your butchering skills and chicken looks amazing.
> 
> This is one of my lifetime favorite meals by the way, oven fried chicken with Italian cut green beans a big scoop of mashed potatoes with light brown gravy made out of the pan drippings and heavy cream. I go back and forth between using the butter milk soak or if I'm in a hurry I'll skip the butter milk soak and heavily coat the chicken parts with a liberal coating of Dijon mustard and paprika , salt and  white pepper then dredge it in a 50/50 mix of flour and cracker meal.  Actually I like the chicken fixed with the Dijon better, try it sometime.
> Dijon is also a great wetting agent for oil or oven frying pretty much any white fish.
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion. I have used mayonnaise for quick breading and mayonnaise dijon mixed but never just Dijon.



HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks for the invite but right now we are under a lock down.
> 
> Warren



You can make it. Just tell the Canadian border guards you know me. Kidding, come on up when you can!



yankee bill said:


> That chicken looks absolutely mouth watering, very nice! I saw where you mentioned that you can't always get ButterMilk in your area. You may already know this, but you can add 1 Tablespoon of white Vinegar per 1 Cup of Milk to make Buttermilk in a pinch. I do it all the time here because it is only sold in quantities too large for my needs.



I have used that substitution and it works OK (the Sriracha causes some of the effect in whole milk). However, I find it is less viscous than the commercial version. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 4, 2020)

That chicken looks great Disco! Big LIKE from here. Will have to give this a shot. Chris 

 gmc2003
 has done a lot of "fried" stuff on his kettle with no oil. Maybe ya'll can compare notes.


----------



## yankee bill (May 4, 2020)

disco said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I have used mayonnaise for quick breading and mayonnaise dijon mixed but never just Dijon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome. Yes, I agree wholeheartedly, that is my only complaint as well about the substitution, it being less viscous that real buttermilk. Sure could use a couple of pieces of your chicken  right about now!!!  :-)


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 4, 2020)

Thanks for the like disco it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## forktender (May 5, 2020)

yankee bill said:


> Thanks Forktender. Yes, that is what I was explaining to Disco in my post above. I make it the same way as you do as I only uaually need  1 or 2  cups at a time, and use it very infrequently.
> 
> We make homemade Ricotta Cheese using either Lemon juice or vinegar for the acid in a similar manner as well, just a bit different technique and milk/acid ratio.


I was in a daze when I read your post, sorry about that. LOL.


----------



## yankee bill (May 5, 2020)

forktender said:


> I was in a daze when I read your post, sorry about that. LOL.


Lol, kinda figured something of the sort. No worries, I remain in a perpetual daze myself, so I can certainly relate.


----------

